# False Pregnancy??



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, after re-reading my post, I realize I did not ask my questions. Have you heard of a mare like her (not maiden) having a false pregnancy? Do you think she is pregnant?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've never really heard of it, but I have heard of mares having those kinds of symptoms when in season. I had a mare who's udder would really swell up when she was in season and she wouldn't let anyone touch her at all. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, let us know what happens.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

the foal wont be alive wit her on fescue.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Her being on fescue does not mean that the foal will be dead. It just means if the fescue is infested with the endophyte fungus that there could be complications with the pregnancy. The complications could be prolonged gestation, abortion, thickened placenta, retained placenta, or suppression of lactation. Only one of these possible problems will kill the foal out right and I know that she has milk. So, we can already rule out one of them. 

If she is pregnant then there are some drugs available to counter the effects of the fungus, so I would put her on one. I would also move her to a dry lot and buy guaranteed non-fescue hay. Most grass hay in this area has some amount of fescue in it. So, I may end up buying chopped timothy from the feed store until I find a better source.

Anyway, I moved my appointment with the vet up to tomorrow afternoon. I will know for sure then.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> the foal wont be alive wit her on fescue.


^^This is an incorrect statement. 

Diddo what back in the crosby again said. I actually have heard of people grazing their pregnant mares on nothing but fescue and there were no issues and all foals came just fine. But there are risks involved in doing so.

The mare does sound pregnant and I don't think their would be a false pregnancy if there was no stallion around her when she was in season last year. If there was a stallion around or with her she is most likely bred. 

Good luck!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Many animals have "false pregnancy". My dog being one of them, she actually produces milk and starts to nest.. it's very strange. The first time it happened I brought her to the vet freaking out, I spent about $300 on tests and everything under the sun to only find out she wasn't. Now I'm used to her doing this, it happens about once every year or so.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry about the incorrect statement. I got mixed up with another thing, I think, and also, the cases Ive heard of, the mare/foal had complications, but I know now that it's not exactly the case. thanks for posting this! Learn something new every day on this forum! lol


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

The vet just left and she is not pregnant. He said that it is either a false pregnancy or some horses will lactate when they are about to go into heat. Either way it is not a problem as I am not trying to breed her. If I was the false pregnancy could be a problem, and I could try putting her on hormones to stop it. 

That makes me breathe easier anyway. I also got both of my girls all up to date on vaccines, yearly exams, and had their Coggins drawn. That always makes me feel better, too. Also, they both behaved themselves like little angels, even when doc was doing something very rude to Ms. Jewels for her preg. check.


----------

